# Advice please - Moving to Milton, Ontario from Brisbane, Australia



## Melvina (May 22, 2013)

Hi there! We (me, hubby, 5 & 3 year old boys) are moving to Milton, Ontario early next year from Brisbane, Australia. I will be very grateful if anyone can recommend/ advice etc on the following:
* removal companies (inc dog)
* are there many rentals that will accept dogs over there? 
* areas within Milton to live...Hawthorne village for example?
* buying/ leasing a car
* schools - we will be contacting the Halton District School Board but any personal experience/ recommendations etc will be great
* family things to do in the area

I appreciate all the above will have been covered before but I am new to forums and haven't chance to look around yet! Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated. My husband will be working remotely from Australia for the next 8-9 months before we all move and will be over there visiting in a month or so and will be able to look around so any suggestions before then will be great.
Many thanks in advance, Alex


----------



## alanhamid (May 27, 2013)

Melvina said:


> Hi there! We (me, hubby, 5 & 3 year old boys) are moving to Milton, Ontario early next year from Brisbane, Australia. I will be very grateful if anyone can recommend/ advice etc on the following:
> * removal companies (inc dog)
> * are there many rentals that will accept dogs over there?
> * areas within Milton to live...Hawthorne village for example?
> ...


Milton is named one of the top 10 small cities of Canada by MoneySense Mag. 

Search a blog, Prices of Milton and Churchill Meadow Homes, Mississauga Series by me, Alan Hamid, to get more detail. I am a new member and not supposed to post links. 

Cheers


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

alanhamid said:


> I am a new member and not supposed to post links.


As a Sales Agent in Real Estate you will have to pay if you want to post links to your blog.

Milton is part of the Halton Region (Burlington, Oakville, Milton, Halton Hills). Last week, Community Development Halton published a report 'Community Lens regarding immigrant languages spoken in Halton'. This is what they write about Milton:



> Town of Milton
> Similar to Oakville, one in four Milton residents (26%) speaks an immigrant language. Polish and Spanish are also two of the top five immigrant languages. In Milton, the most spoken immigrant language is Urdu. Urdu is the national language of Pakistan and is also widely spoken in India where it is an official language in five states. In fact, Milton has the largest Urdu speaking community (58%) in Halton.


----------

